# Know Flash? Want Money?



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

I need a FLASH intro done for a website, I think it would be fairly simple to do however I have do not know flash, so if you are interested and have GOOD knowledge of FLASH then please contact me @ [email protected]

We will be willing to pay $$$$$ for your services...


----------

